# Zugriff mit JTDS auf MS Sql-Server



## MHertwig (1. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem, ich würde gern mittels JTDS auf eine MS SQL-Datenbank zugreifen. Die Verbindung zum Server scheint zu funktionieren (er meldet zumindest keine Verbindungsfehler und auch kein "no suitable Driver found"), allerdings bekomme ich jedes Mal ein:

java.sql.SQLException: Fehler bei der Anmeldung für den Benutzer

Benutzername und Passwort sind richtig, ich benutze JTDS 1.2.2. Mein Frage dazu: gibt es außer dem Authentifizierungsmodus noch Einstellungen auf Java-Seite welche man vornehmen kann, die mit dem Problem zusammenhängen können?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (1. September 2008)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/159999-jdbc-ms-sql-server-2000-datenbankverbindung-mit-jtds.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/221901-sql-server-anbindung-funktioniert-nicht-so-ganz.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## MHertwig (1. September 2008)

Hi Tom,

danke für die Antwort, leider ist nichts dabei was mir weiterhilft, hab die Links schon vorher ausprobiert. Gibt es etwas auf das man generell achten sollte wenn man versucht JDBC mit MS-SQL zu verwenden?

Gruß

Marco


----------

